# 36 Acres KY $65,000



## RoseW (Apr 19, 2015)

Rural, utilities available, road frontage. Low taxes, under $200 a year.

Turkey and deer. But only 45 minutes from Lexington, 10 minutes from Cynthiana, and 1 hour 10 minutes from Cincinnati.

Hilly, good spot for underground home without digging. Has 3 wet weather ponds. Well - condition unknown. Barn - needs repair. Fenced, as is. 

View pix & info: https://www.whitetailproperties.com...-investment-tract-building-barn-pond-oddville


----------



## RoseW (Apr 19, 2015)

May be interested in swapping my equity for your paid parcel in the following states: North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana. 

Husband had family there, thus the purchase. He passed, therefore no longer have interest in the area.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice... this is truly a reason to save money for when an opportunity like this rears its head.


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

we lived in Nelson County for 8 years and I'd pass on this area. Way clannish folks especially in Bardstown and they don't plow the roads until after 11am, not good is you have to be anywhere. 

Thought I'd pass this along.......we went west to Idaho


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## RoseW (Apr 19, 2015)

rosehaven said:


> we lived in Nelson County for 8 years and I'd pass on this area. Way clannish folks especially in Bardstown and they don't plow the roads until after 11am, not good is you have to be anywhere.


ROSEHAVEN - maybe you were lost? The property is in Harrison County. I've never even heard of where you're talking about. Had to look it up on mapquest. Bardstown is 200 miles from Cynthiana.

The property is on a side road, which may not be plowed. The next connecting road is a MAIN road - and this property is the second one on the left from the main road & has a gate at the corner. Not far from the main road, either.

Please get your facts straight.


----------



## RoseW (Apr 19, 2015)

In that there is not an edit, here is the mapquest link for you:

http://www.mapquest.com/#b3b711789cc94190e28ed4b1


----------



## RoseW (Apr 19, 2015)

Well, that didn't work..... don't see a delete, either. Anyone feel free to mapquest the distance between Bardstown & Cynthiana.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Actually, Google Earth shows the two areas as 75 miles apart as the crow flies, but certainly different counties, the property mentioned NE of Lexington with Bardstown SW. My family is from KY, so having lived in a couple of places in that general area as a small child I've been "looking over" available properties, but out of idle curiosity mostly.

Here, let's see if a "road view" from G Earth of the side road at its intersection with the main road ("Oddville Pike"?) can be added..

Good, it worked, now, lol, I have to add this also from Wikipedia... one of the co-creators of "The Walking Dead" comic books is from there, and to quote:


> In the comic book series _The Walking Dead_, the main character, Sheriff's Deputy Rick Grimes, wakes up in a nearby abandoned hospital to discover that his hometown of Cynthiana has been overrun with zombies and nearly the entire town's population has been killed or evacuated


----------



## RoseW (Apr 19, 2015)

Price drop on this in the next week or so, under $60K.

Still open to trading my equity for another parcel in southern US.


----------



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

Link to property says sale is now pending.
Good for you. I hope you get what you need.


----------

